# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.0, Hello Android Tablets

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.0 updated. Hello Huawei Tablets.*  *Many new models added. Added fastboot mode for models already supported and more..*   *Now if you think in Huawei you Mean zZ-KEY DONGLE... why??? - Huawei Android Tablet (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Old Qualcomm (Supported!)
- Huawei Android (Supported!)
- Huawei Android New Security (Supported!)
- Huawei MTK (Supported!)
- Huawei Modems (Supported!)*     *Unique Solutions, Easy, Fast and Brillant.
Not required root phone or another stuff just connect and enjoy, all  process are safe.Intuitive and Wonderfull GUI with HELP (step by step  how to)*   *What New:*
-------------------------- *- Huawei Phones Qcom added: Mediapad S7-101 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Mediapad S7-103 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Mediapad S7-104 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Mediapad S7-105 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Mediapad S7-106 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Mediapad S7 Slim - S7-201u (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Mediapad S7 Slim - S7-201w (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Orange Tablet (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) U8665 - ATT Fusion 2 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) U8220 - CHT8000 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) U8230 - MegaFon U8230 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) Telstra T-Touch Tab (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) T-mobile Pulse (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) TMN A1 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
- Added fastboot mode connection for U8150, U8160, U8180, U8300, U8350, U8500, U8510, U8650, U8651T, U8652, U8660, U8661, U8815, U8818 
- Bugs fixed*
---------------------    *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change IMEI option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective of restablishing the original imei.
Any illegal use with the IMEI, changes or modifications of the original  IMEI, are on their own responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes  responsibility to misuse of this software.*
-------------------------   *Update dongle with last UpdateCenter v0.302 is required. Old UpdateCenter version stop working.*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Huawei Advanced Tool v2.0 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *It’s strongly recommended to update the software to this latest version*  
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT*
1- @bojadzic -> 10 FREE CREDITS
2- @AvatorBoxTesteer -> 5 FREE CREDITS
3- @Covva -> 5 free credits 
Please contact us
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei Tablet Mediapad S7-105 unlock & IMEI Done* *As usual here the proof of our work*  *Operation Log:*
------------------------------------   *Image showing imei repaired:*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei U8220 Unlock & IMEI repair Done* *As usual here the proof of our work*    *Operationg Log*:
--------------   *Showing Phone after imei repaired:*
----------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

